# Spinner fork for a 20" bike- worth it?



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

It occurred to me that for his 6th birthday next April, my son could really benefit from a 20" wheel bike. He is currently a fine size for his Spawn Banshee, he can really fling it around now, but this past weekend for Take A Kid Mountain Biking Day, I couldn't help but notice how his friend who was on a Hotrock 20 was clearing stuff easier due to the larger wheel.

I'd love to get another Spawn, and with the recent updates to the Savage, it looks like the rigid might be the way to go- but assuming I want to spend the coin, is that Spinner fork a proper fork? If he barely feels a difference (he isn't hucking it at a bike park or anything, just XC rides) then I'd rather go with the rigid.

The Cleary is out due to singlespeed and extra weight, but honestly from a price and weight perspective, as ugly as it is the IslaBikes Beinn 20 might be a contender. Cuz even the Spawn Savage rigid is some coin. I don't (he doesn't) need disk brakes, V brakes are plenty powerful at his weight.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

The Spinner Air fork is a good fork. Even if he isn't hucking it, but the time he outgrows 20" he probably will be


----------



## trojan08 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi XJaredX. I researched this a few months back before settling on a new Giant Revel Jr. 20" (paid $190), due to dealer support and the bike's strong value proposition. If you research it, you'll find a lot of parents of younger riders will argue rigid is better for developmental purposes since it encourages more technique and the weight savings (over a steel-sprung kids fork) allows little riders to enjoy things more. For me, that made sense. But other parents may choose something else and that's cool. That said, I'd be lying if I said I didn't research a decent air fork (no, not the mega-pricey Rustler) . I found out that the owner/manager of Lil Shredders actually imports and modifies Spinner Air forks for resale. I spoke with him over the summer and, at the time, he had a few in stock (maybe ~$175). For me, if my son progresses to the point he needs an air fork before he grows into a new frame size, I'd probably go this modified Spinner air fork direction. I read many reports of the stock fork having issues...hope this helps!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

That actually helps a lot, thanks! I did read earlier today a few anecdotes saying it is indeed better for a 5-6 year old to learn to ride on a rigid. Knowing that I can possibly buy a fork thru Lil Shredder if needed is also reassuring.

I really want to get my son on a sub-20 lb bike which isn't really feasible on a front suspension bike. The Spawn Savage 2.0 is 22 lbs which isn't bad but then I'm spending over $1,000. I would love to spend $400, can go to $700 if it is worth it.

I emailed Islabikes USA to see if they know how big a tire width fits in a Beinn 20, I have a feeling they'll tell me it is optimized for the 1.3" it comes with, but we like the cushion of the 2.4's we put on my son's Banshee.


----------



## trojan08 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice. Good luck with your decision...heard great things about the Beinn and Islabikes in general.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Islabike do sell their bikes with a mountain bike tyre too, so you can get a chunkier tyre in there.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> I really want to get my son on a sub-20 lb bike which isn't really feasible on a front suspension bike. The Spawn Savage 2.0 is 22 lbs which isn't bad but then I'm spending over $1,000. I would love to spend $400, can go to $700 if it is worth it.


 I built my kids a modified 20" MTB with front suspension that now weighs less than 20 pounds in its current form, spent probably less than $200 total on part to do so. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/novara-pixie-20-project-853041.html
By investing a bit of your time in the build, you can get a much better performance/$ ratio by re-building/modifying a used bike yourself as compared to buying a new bike.


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

I built up this modified Giant XTC for my six year old son - I actually had to source the fork from Poland as there is no Spinner distributor in the UK. It was actually a very reasonable price (around $100), so was it worth it.

Positives 
* Cheap and very simple to work on - I modified it slightly to give longer travel - this was incredibly easy. 
* Its about 500g lighter than a coil fork
* Because its an air fork its tuneable to the riders weight - most 20" coil forks are fitted with springs that are way to stiff. 
* Considering the price it has pretty good quality

Cons
* Cheap and simple! Don't expect rebound adjust etc. 
* Its still fairly heavy (I think it weighs about the same as my Sektor)
* You get a fair bit of stiction at first, once its worn in and properly lubed it is much better.

Overall I would say if you are looking for a sprung fork its the way to go unless you want to spend big money on the White Bros fork. Its lighter and tuneable to the riders weight so makes it ideal for a kids bike.

The bike in question


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

I picked the 20" air up from the Polish distributed for £65.
Positives and negative listed above.
For me it was money well spent as its lighter than the RST coil, works and you can adjust the amount of suspension if you open it up.


----------



## rustybones (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello chaps. Anyone know the details for the polish distributor? Thanks.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

rustybones said:


> Hello chaps. Anyone know the details for the polish distributor? Thanks.


Here you go:
Lukasz Nowak
SPINNER EUROPE
Ul. Gdanska 112, 90-508 Lodz, Poland
Email: [email protected]
Mobile: +48 605 607 358

His english is quite good and he responds quick to email


----------



## rustybones (Jan 18, 2008)

You, sir, are a legend. Thank you.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

No worries, glad the info is of help.
If you havent contacted him before be aware that he is a wholesale distributer so doesnt normally deal direct but he will.
That means youll have to communicate by email and pay by international bank transfer, which you can do online, but youll get the parts much cheap and his turnaround if he has the items in stock is fast.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Forgot to add if youre looking at spinner air then make sure you read this thread as theres some good info including a strip down which shows how to get more travel.
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/spinner-air-20-fork-772610.html

If you want somethng better for not a huge amount more then look at the RST F1RST which is a step up and has rebound and compression adjustment. Difficult to get in the uk direct but Maddision will order for you, alternatively theres a German provider who can supply.
If you need more info let me know as Ive done both Spinner & RST


----------

